# LUX Oval Master vs. Technos



## triadrider (Nov 30, 2004)

I have a 2000 Technos. I'm thinking about getting an Oval Master. How do you think they will compare in terms of ride quality, bb stiffness, climbing ability etc. ? I weigh 130lbs and my average ride is about 40 miles with rolling hills.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Due to a lack of responses*

I'll throw in my .2p. First, I've never ridden an Oval Master. FWIW, I have a Tecnos made from Tecnos 2000 tubing including a threadless steel Prescia steel fork. I also have a C40, A Corrado custom Deda SAT 14.5 steel bike, a few vintage steel bikes, an Eddy Merckx Ex made from Ti (3/2.5) and for six years had a Litespeed Vortex (6/4 ti). I'm 67" and 130lbs, your weight and ride similar terrain.

I believe the biggest difference you'll find will be the ride quality and the weight. The Tecnos has a very dampened ride, compared to the bikes I own. My understanding on the Oval Master was that in response to critics of the BiTitan, it was designed to quite stiff. That being said, the Ti generally dampens a fair amount of road buzz, regardless of frame design. C40 it's not in this respect but nothing else I own dampens road vibration like the C40.

As for BB stiffness, I don't find the Tecnos to be a flexible flyer so it shouldn't be that big an issue. Weight, if you're a strong/aggressive climber, you will notice the slight weight difference in the Oval.

I assume that you will be buying the frame with either a Force or Star fork? My experience with Ti frames is that the fork selection is critical. My favorite forks is either the Force or Star. My Merckx Ti is paired with a Colnago Force fork and the combination is superb.

Would I personally buy a Oval Master? Yes, if I could find one in my size. The last once I saw in a 52 was in January. Unfortunately I was moving back from England at the time and my in-laws had called a ceasefire on using their house as a storage site. Good luck.



triadrider said:


> I have a 2000 Technos. I'm thinking about getting an Oval Master. How do you think they will compare in terms of ride quality, bb stiffness, climbing ability etc. ? I weigh 130lbs and my average ride is about 40 miles with rolling hills.


----------



## triadrider (Nov 30, 2004)

boneman said:


> I'll throw in my .2p. First, I've never ridden an Oval Master. FWIW, I have a Tecnos made from Tecnos 2000 tubing including a threadless steel Prescia steel fork. I also have a C40, A Corrado custom Deda SAT 14.5 steel bike, a few vintage steel bikes, an Eddy Merckx Ex made from Ti (3/2.5) and for six years had a Litespeed Vortex (6/4 ti). I'm 67" and 130lbs, your weight and ride similar terrain.
> 
> I believe the biggest difference you'll find will be the ride quality and the weight. The Tecnos has a very dampened ride, compared to the bikes I own. My understanding on the Oval Master was that in response to critics of the BiTitan, it was designed to quite stiff. That being said, the Ti generally dampens a fair amount of road buzz, regardless of frame design. C40 it's not in this respect but nothing else I own dampens road vibration like the C40.
> 
> ...




Thank you very much for the response. I will take your advice to heart.


----------

